# Does anyone make skintight, catsuit-like fursuits?



## IceHorse (Jul 10, 2009)

Or is that even possible?

Basically, it'd be like a catsuit, but instead of shiny latex/PVC/whatever, it's some other material covered in short fur. I've never been in to the whole mascot-style suits, but get me one of these things with short horselike hair, a pony tail, and some hoof shoes, and I might just wear it...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 10, 2009)

There's a Renamon suit out there that's quite feminine.
It looks like it's perfecting fitting to the girl who wears it and has a nice shape.

Uh.. google it..?


----------



## IceHorse (Jul 10, 2009)

Feminine, eh? Not really... my cup of tea.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 10, 2009)

IceHorse said:


> Feminine, eh? Not really... my cup of tea.


 
Heh, well I figure it's feminine because Renamon is female and it's matching the girl's boobs and leg shape etc.

If it is some stretchy material, it'd suit a bloke's body too.


----------



## IceHorse (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, duh. I can look it up just to find out what it's made of, can't I? Didn't even think of that, heh...

EDIT: Well, I did some looking around, and the only one I found doesn't seem to have much info on it. Although I may be looking at the wrong one.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe that skin tight fur suits look a LOT more realistic.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 10, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I believe that skin tight fur suits look a LOT more realistic.


As opposed to a shag carpet draped over the shoulders?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

Bacu said:


> As opposed to a shag carpet draped over the shoulders?


  meh, I don't know. I have seen a fursuit that looks pretty darn real on youtube though. The mouth even moves while they person talks and stuff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2009)

pixthor said:


> meh, I don't know. I have seen a fursuit that looks pretty darn real on youtube though. The mouth even moves while they person talks and stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0



That's . . . interesting.  It has to be a lightweight construction to allow it to simply rest and hinge with the person's jaw.  Obviously that would get a little tiring, too, but hey, if the cast for original _Planet of the Apes_ could do it, anyone can.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> That's . . . interesting.  It has to be a lightweight construction to allow it to simply rest and hinge with the person's jaw.  Obviously that would get a little tiring, too, but hey, if the cast for original _Planet of the Apes_ could do it, anyone can.



Yeah, I wonder where that person got it from. I want a fursuit like that. That one is pretty darn cool. If I were to go out to the local park, I would get so many stares it won't even be funny. With most of the people would think it was real. lol


----------

